# Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

						Die Silent Loop 360 mm soll das Line-Up der All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen von Be Quiet erweitern. Kupfer und eine entkoppelte Pumpe spielen hierbei die Hauptrolle. Be Quiet wirbt mit geringer Geräuschentwicklung, wenig Vibrationen und kaum Korrosion.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*


----------



## alm0st (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Das ist mal ne AiO WaKü die ich mir tatsächlich zulegen würden. 160 € sind zwar bei weitem kein Schnäppchen aber für das gebotene empfinde ich das als in Ordnung. Schlicht komplett in schwarz schaut einfach nur gut aus, besonders da mitterweile überall nur noch RGB Bling Bling verkauft wird.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Wäre es nicht mal langsam Zeit für eine Dark Loop? Also das gleiche, nur mit SilentWings statt PureWings?


----------



## Lowmotion (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Der Preis ist erstaunlich günstig. Doch Besitzer der Silentloops beschweren sich über Serienstreuung. Der heilige Grahl der AiOs wurde noch nicht gefunden.

Interessant sind die AiOs an 200er Boards und Ryzen Boards. Die neuen Lüftersteuerungen lassen gezieltere Szenarien zu und das System wird fast so leise wie mit Luft.


----------



## Lucifer2607 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Seit dem ich die 240er Silent Loop habe, hört man bei mir höchstens die Festplatten  bin aufjedenfall sehr zufrieden auch wenn die 240er für mich schon overkill ist. Für einen Ultra Silent PC ist die 360er aber definitiv die richtige Wahl


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



alm0st schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne AiO WaKü die ich mir tatsächlich zulegen würden. 160 € sind zwar bei weitem kein Schnäppchen aber für das gebotene empfinde ich das als in Ordnung. Schlicht komplett in schwarz schaut einfach nur gut aus, besonders da mitterweile überall nur noch RGB Bling Bling verkauft wird.



Habe vor paar Taagen die Alphacool Eisbär 360 bei einem Kollegen verbaut. Schön leise Pumpe, Schwarz und ohne Bling Bling. Mag diese RGB überall-Mode  ausser bei meiner Tastatur auch nicht.
Die Be Quiet kommt wenn ich mich nicht irre auch von Alphacool.


----------



## Toto89 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieses Artikels nicht.
Erstmal gibts den Silent Loop 360 schon länger, also es ist jetzt keine Neuheit oder was auch immer, zum andern steht in diesem kurzen Artikel auch nichts was man nicht auch auf einer Händlerseite oder direkt bei BQ nachlesen könnte.

Schön gewesen wäre ein schneller Test.
Die Gretchenfrage bei solchen Systemen ist doch immer folgende:
Wie gut ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis gegenüber einer Luftkühlung?

Ich stand vor kurzem vor der Entscheidung Silent Loop oder Dark Rock Pro 3, habe mich dann für den Dark Rock Pro 3 entschieden, der Preisunterschied war einfach zu enorm.

Liebes PCGH Team: Macht doch mal einen Test und vergleicht die drei beliebtesten/gängisten AiO's (BQ Silent Loop, Crosair Hydro, etc) mit den 3 beliebtesten/gängisten Luftkühlern (Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua DH 15)

Ich bräuchte mal einen Bericht der mir die Frage beantwortet, ob ca 100% erhöhte Kosten durch eine deutliche Verminderung von Temps und Lautstärke den Preis rechtfertigen, oder ob eine AiO mehr ins Gebiet der Enthusiasten gehört.


----------



## Chukku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Wenn nur die hässlichen Schläuche/Federn nicht wären, wäre das wirklich ein sehr cooles Produkt.
Und die "Luftstromoptimierten" Lüfterblätter der Pure Wings nutzen leider nicht viel, wenn der Schwachpunkt der Lüfter die Geräusche aus Lager und Antrieb sind.

Hier wäre eine Version mit serienmässig Shadow- oder SilentWings wirklich wünschenswert.
Oder gleich ganz ohne Lüfter.

Zum Thema "stylische AiO ohne Bling Bling" finde ich eigentlich dieses Teil von der Computex sehr interessant:
https://www.cowcotland.com/images/news/2017/06/computex-lian-retour-watercooling-aio-1.jpg
Sind nur noch zu viele Schriftzüge drauf.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

mh ja jetzt überleg ich ob ich mir doch die Silent Loop holen anstatt der Celsius welche würdet ihn vorziehen? Ja würde mir auch wünsche das es die ohne die Lüfter zu kaufen gäbe denn ich werde die so oder so tauschen.
Ich hab zwei CPU  Anschlüsse auf mein board also könnte ich die Pumpe an den einen und die Lüfter an den anderen Anschluss stöpseln oder? Oder wo muss ich den Anschluu der Pumpe einstöpseln , weil die ja nur 3Pin ist.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Chukku schrieb:


> Oder gleich ganz ohne Lüfter.



Was meiner Meinung nach eh das beste wäre. Wiederspricht dann zwar dem All-in-One weil man nochmal extra etwas zukaufen muss, aber man könnte Lautstärke/Leistung maßgeblich noch mit beeinflußen.

Andererseits sind wird Cumstom-Loop Besitzer wohl auch nicht die unbedingte Zielgruppe.


----------



## CvBuron (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-WasserkÃ¼hlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Sind denn nicht alle Kühler für Sockel 2011-3 automatisch kompatibel mit 2066?  Zumindest schreibt Cryorig das.



> The mounting mechanism of LGA2011v3 and LGA2066 are identical, thus no additional kits will be required to support the new socket.


Quelle: CRYORIG | Research Idea Gear


----------



## wtfNow (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Toto89 schrieb:


> Ich stand vor kurzem vor der Entscheidung Silent Loop oder Dark Rock Pro 3, habe mich dann für den Dark Rock Pro 3 entschieden, der Preisunterschied war einfach zu enorm.



Wegen Preis-Leistung ein be quiet Kühler gewählt? Die sind doch alle zu teuer für Ihre Leistung.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist 35% günstiger und bietet ähnliche Performance, in unteren Drehzahlen sogar deutlich besser.
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 im Test - Hardwareluxx

edit: "Pro" mit "Nicht-Pro" verwechselt.


----------



## mannefix (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

BQ will wohl die alten SW2 Lüfter loswerden?

Diese sind nicht die leisesten. Bin jedenfalls nicht begeistert. Da lieber Eloop B12-1 nehmen.
Wasserkühlung richtet sich nur an Übertakter, weil extrem leise sind diese Systeme nicht
(Pumpe und(!) Lüfter). BQ hat wohl gedacht, dass man die Lüfter nicht hört, weil die Pumpe 
lauter ist.


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach eh das beste wäre. Wiederspricht dann zwar dem All-in-One weil man nochmal extra etwas zukaufen muss, aber man könnte Lautstärke/Leistung maßgeblich noch mit beeinflußen.
> 
> Andererseits sind wird Cumstom-Loop Besitzer wohl auch nicht die unbedingte Zielgruppe.



Die Lüfter sind bei diesem Konstrukt vollkommen egal, denn wenn die Pumpe nicjt massiv verbessert wurde rattert sie deutlich hörbar und Lauter als die beiliegenden Purewings.
Im Idle ist mein Boxlüfter leiser als meine Silentloop 280, einfach weil die Pumpe so schön konstant rattern muss. Drosseln kann man sie auch nicht, denn dann wird es noch lauter...


----------



## Medicate (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Wegen Preis-Leistung ein be quiet Kühler gewählt? Die sind doch alle zu teuer für Ihre Leistung.
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist 35% günstiger und bietet ähnliche Performance, in unteren Drehzahlen sogar deutlich besser.
> be quiet! Dark Rock 3 im Test - Hardwareluxx



BQ hat halt ein hohes Ansehen. Aber zu teuer finde ich deren Produkte mittlerweile auch


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



mannefix schrieb:


> BQ will wohl die alten SW2 Lüfter loswerden?



Es sind pure wings 
Die verschenken leider sehr viel Leistungspotential der SL


----------



## Toto89 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Wegen Preis-Leistung ein be quiet Kühler gewählt? Die sind doch alle zu teuer für Ihre Leistung.
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist 35% günstiger und bietet ähnliche Performance, in unteren Drehzahlen sogar deutlich besser.
> be quiet! Dark Rock 3 im Test - Hardwareluxx



Bei der Kaufentscheidung ging es nicht zu 100% ums Preisleistungsverhältnis, sondern um das Preisleistungsverhältnis dieser beiden Kühler.
Ich hatte mich ziemlich auf be quiet eingeschossen.
Da ich sehr viele Teile von BQ verbaut habe, wollte ich, um dem stylistischem Thema treu zu bleiben, auch beim CPU Kühler bei BQ bleiben.

Aaaaber ich habe mir natürlich auch andere angschaut, für mich standen der Macho Rev, der Noctua DH 15 und der Dark Rock Pro 3 zur Auswahl.
Fix ne Nutzwertanalyse gemacht, mit den Operationalisierungsfaktoren Kühlung, Lautstärke, Optik, Preis und der Dark Rock Pro 3 hat halt gewonnen, wobei die Optik den zweithöchsten Stellenwert hatte 
Ansonsten wäre es der Noctua DH 15 geworden, aber der hätte mit seinen kackebraunen Lüftern richtig oll ausgesehen auf dem Asus X370.


----------



## Chukku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Übrigens ein kurzer Hinweis an die Redaktion:
falsches Unterforum (erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen)


----------



## derneuemann (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind bei diesem Konstrukt vollkommen egal, denn wenn die Pumpe nicjt massiv verbessert wurde rattert sie deutlich hörbar und Lauter als die beiliegenden Purewings.
> Im Idle ist mein Boxlüfter leiser als meine Silentloop 280, einfach weil die Pumpe so schön konstant rattern muss. Drosseln kann man sie auch nicht, denn dann wird es noch lauter...



Rattern denn alle Silent Loop Pumpen, oder von Produktschwankungen abhängig? Denn es gab auch mehrere Berichte, das die Pumpe sehr leise sein soll


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Das würde mich auch interressieren da ich die Eisbär 360 und die von BQ in die engere Auswahl genommen habe. Der leisere wird gekauft mit paar Silentwings oder NBs dazu. Sind NBs (genauer NB-eLoop B12-1) leiser wie Silent Wings?


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Rattern denn alle Silent Loop Pumpen, oder von Produktschwankungen abhängig? Denn es gab auch mehrere Berichte, das die Pumpe sehr leise sein soll



Die Pumpen sind unhörbar, die ersten 1 bis 4 Wochen, dannach entwickeln sie ein klar hörbares Laufgeräusch. Dazu gibt es auch jede menge Forenbeiträge und auch BeQuiet hatte sich dazu mal gemeldet, das sie Fehler ausgebessert haben, da müssen aber User und Hersteller aneinander Vorbeigeredet haben, die Probleme bestehen weiterhin.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind bei diesem Konstrukt vollkommen egal, denn wenn die Pumpe nicjt massiv verbessert wurde rattert sie deutlich hörbar und Lauter als die beiliegenden Purewings.
> Im Idle ist mein Boxlüfter leiser als meine Silentloop 280, einfach weil die Pumpe so schön konstant rattern muss. Drosseln kann man sie auch nicht, denn dann wird es noch lauter...



Also ich hör bei meinem 240er Silent Loop nix. Da ist die Gehäusedämmung absolut ausreichend.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Die Idee mit dem Dark Loop finde ich echt gut.
Silent Wings 3 und dann auch ne shroud für die Lüfter mit beilegen.


----------



## Cosmas (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

die Silentloops sind schon geile Teile, 
aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, sollten diese mit, den nicht viel teureren, Silentwings daherkommen, denn die sind qualitativ hochwertiger, besonders auch bei den Lagern und eben auch leise und kommen mit deutlich mehr statischem druck daher, welcher für AiO's nicht ganz unwichtig ist und da man die eh über PWM oder Software laufen lässt, kann man auch die leicht schnelleren Varianten verbauen, als die auf 1000(140mm) oder 1450U/min(120mm) gedrosselten Teile und so dem User mehr Spielraum in Sachen Lautstärkemanagement und Luftdurchsatz/Statischem Druck geben. 

Auch wenn die Silentloops aufgrund der recht offenen Kühlrippen und der Kupferkonstruktion, deutlich weniger davon abhängig sind, als ein ALUradiator mit entsprechend mehr nötiger Oberfläche und einem engen Rippenkorsett, wie es zB bei meiner Corsair H110i der Fall ist, wo reine Airflowlüfter ohne Druck, wie die Purewings, einfach nichts taugen, da sie viel zu wenig Luft durch die Rippen pressen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Chukku schrieb:


> Übrigens ein kurzer Hinweis an die Redaktion:
> falsches Unterforum (erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen)



Mhhh die Silentloop ist eine Erweiterbare nur geht dir dann die Garantie flöten und das Befüllen ist nicht so einfach aber es ist an sich eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung.


----------



## OOYL (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Die Spannungswandler nicht vergessen, liebe AiO Kiddies


----------



## derneuemann (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Pumpen sind unhörbar, die ersten 1 bis 4 Wochen, dannach entwickeln sie ein klar hörbares Laufgeräusch. Dazu gibt es auch jede menge Forenbeiträge und auch BeQuiet hatte sich dazu mal gemeldet, das sie Fehler ausgebessert haben, da müssen aber User und Hersteller aneinander Vorbeigeredet haben, die Probleme bestehen weiterhin.



Das wäre ja dann ein ganz klarer Fall, für eine Rücksendung.


----------



## IP7en (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Pumpen sind unhörbar, die ersten 1 bis 4 Wochen, dannach entwickeln sie ein klar hörbares Laufgeräusch. Dazu gibt es auch jede menge Forenbeiträge und auch BeQuiet hatte sich dazu mal gemeldet, das sie Fehler ausgebessert haben, da müssen aber User und Hersteller aneinander Vorbeigeredet haben, die Probleme bestehen weiterhin.



Dann brauch ich meine Austauschpumpe wohl gar nicht erst einbauen? Seitens BeQuiet wurde es ja als Werks-/ Produktionsfehler bei einer gewissen Anzahl von Pumpen abgetan. Das Rasseln was von den meisten bemängelt wird im Forum ist wirklich, abartig laut. Das hört man definitiv durch jedes Gehäuse bei mir teilweise sogar lauter als der Fernsehr in einem 20qm Raum (kann leider nur subjektive Angaben machen, da ich kein DB Messgerät habe *sorry  )...

Anfangs war die Pumpe bei mir auch flüsterleise und unhörbar.


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann ein ganz klarer Fall, für eine Rücksendung.



Das betrifft aber (fast) alle Pumpen. Außerdem ist das von BeQuiet kein anerkannter Tauschgrund (nachlesbar in BeQuiets Foren)


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler nicht vergessen, liebe AiO Kiddies



Hm ist das nicht erst bei extremen OC oder schlecht belüftete Gehäusen ein Problem?


----------



## Chukku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Naja "nicht vergessen" heisst ja nicht gleich, dass du irgendwie einen extra Lüfter drüberhängen sollst.
Nur eben die Gehäusebelüftung nicht vernachlässigen... das sollte schon ausreichen.

(wenn es nicht grad ein X299 Board ist, wie man der aktuellen Diskussion entnehmen kann   )


----------



## Lexx (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Toto89 schrieb:


> Liebes PCGH Team: Macht doch mal einen Test und vergleicht


Wie oft noch?

In den vergangenen 2 3 4 Jahren waren mehrmals (vergleichende) Tests in der Print, die dein gewünschtes
und ähnliche Szenarien abdeckten.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Wie lang sind die Schläuche? In manche AIOs sind diese etwas zu kurz.


----------



## cutterslade1234 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Die all in one Wasserkühlungen sind mittlerweile  schon den einen oder anderen Blick wert. Hatte mir aber vor 16 Jahren ein modulares Eheim System zugelegt, die Pumpe ist noch orginal, bis auf den Pumpenmod und die läuft immer noch unhörbar. Top. Daher würde es mich interessieren, wie es um die Haltbarkeit der AiO im Laufe Jahre steht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## syberax (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Das Problem betrifft nicht nur die Silent Loop sondern auch die Eisbaer Reihe. Denn da ist die gleiche Pumpe verbaut nur eben mit anderer Flussrichtung. Am Anfang sind sie alle leise doch nach ein paar Wochen fangen sie an lauter zu werden und zu rattern. Problem sollte Anfang des Jahres angeblich behoben worden sein ist es aber leider nicht. Das zeigen auch aktuelle Beiträge im Bequiet Forum da sind Leute dabei die haben schon mehrfach getauscht und auch neuere Modelle von vor 2 Monaten haben das gleiche Problem.

Ich denke es kommt vermehrt bei den Leuten vor die Ihren Rechner mehr als 5 Stunden am Tag benutzen. Ich zb. hatte 2 Silent Loops 280ger und 2 Eisbaeren 360 bei allen das gleiche Problem obwohl mir Alphacool Facebook gesagt hat "kann ja mal passieren ist ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall  " Aber ist eben alles Billig mist genau wie deren Vids.

Leider sieht es aber bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht besser aus. Zb. hatte ich ne Kraken X62 bis vor einer Woche. Diese habe ich im Februar gekauft. 6 Jahre Garantie seitens NZXT sollen zeigen wieviel Sie von ihrem Produkt halten. Das Teil war super leise und hat auch gut gekühlt (leider aber nicht so gut wie der Silent Loop oder die Eisbaer) aber die Pumpe verabschiedete sich sprich zeigte nur noch 0 rpm an und war einfach defekt nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr. 
Anschliessend habe ich mal gegoogelt und festgestellt das die Ausfälle der Pumpe sehr oft auftreten viel liest man zb auch bei Newegg usw. Da frage ich mich dann auch wenn man sich schon nicht mehr auf eine so lange Garantiezeit verlassen kann auf was dann? Kraken kommt mir nicht mehr rein hab jetzt nen D15s kühlt zwar nicht ganz so megatoll aber ist wenigstens zuverlässig.


----------



## Eddyloveland (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen Top mein 6900K läuft mir der 360er jetzt auf 4,4 ghz bei nur 1.3 vcore und max Temp 48 bei Zocken im Idel 28 und vorher hatte ich die 240er 1 Jahr lang keine Geräusche oder so.


----------



## syberax (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Mit der Bequiet 360 oder der Alphacool 360?


----------



## Der_Strumpf (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Also ich habs jetzt nochmal überprüft ich hör meine Pumpe erst, wenn ich mein Gehäuse öffne und mein Ohr zwischen Grafikkarte und Gehäusedeckel stecke. Entweder ich hab echt einen Glückstreffer mit der Pumpe gelandet oder die ratternden Pumpen wurden wirklich ausgetauscht. Ich hab meinen Kühler jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten ich hoffe mal das bleibt auch so leise das Teil, weil insgesamt bin ich damit echt zufrieden.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Man soll die Pumpe am besten per Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, weil es wohl bei manchen Boards Schwankungen gibt. Ich habe meine gestern bekommen, kann diese aber noch nicht einbauen, da Board und Cpu fehlt.


----------



## bastian123f (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Also ich habs jetzt nochmal überprüft ich hör meine Pumpe erst, wenn ich mein Gehäuse öffne und mein Ohr zwischen Grafikkarte und Gehäusedeckel stecke. Entweder ich hab echt einen Glückstreffer mit der Pumpe gelandet oder die ratternden Pumpen wurden wirklich ausgetauscht. Ich hab meinen Kühler jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten ich hoffe mal das bleibt auch so leise das Teil, weil insgesamt bin ich damit echt zufrieden.



Hab letztens auf Facebook unter einem Kommentar die Antwordt von BeQuiet zu diesem Problem gelesen. BeQuiet hat seit dem Release der ersten Pumpen mehrere Anpassungen noch vorgenommen. Spätestens bei den SilentLoop 360 sollte es zu keinem rattern mehr kommen.


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Man soll die Pumpe am besten per Adapter direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, weil es wohl bei manchen Boards Schwankungen gibt. Ich habe meine gestern bekommen, kann diese aber noch nicht einbauen, da Board und Cpu fehlt.



Es ist egal ob die 12v vom Netzteil direkt oder von einer Lüftersteuerung oder vom Board kommen, die Pumpe klingt exakt gleich (alles probiert)


----------



## syberax (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab letztens auf Facebook unter einem Kommentar die Antwordt von BeQuiet zu diesem Problem gelesen. BeQuiet hat seit dem Release der ersten Pumpen mehrere Anpassungen noch vorgenommen. Spätestens bei den SilentLoop 360 sollte es zu keinem rattern mehr kommen.




Hast Du dafür einen Link?


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Es ist egal ob die 12v vom Netzteil direkt oder von einer Lüftersteuerung oder vom Board kommen, die Pumpe klingt exakt gleich (alles probiert)



Ich meine nur irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der erste Betrieb schon über das Netzteil sein sollte. Wenn die das aber jetzt nicht ausgebessert haben, dann müssen die sehr lernresistent sein.


----------



## bastian123f (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind die Schläuche? In manche AIOs sind diese etwas zu kurz.



390mm bei der SilentLoop 360 -> siehe die Antwort auf den Kommentar von "Benjamin Blanck" 
Kommentare 



syberax schrieb:


> Hast Du dafür einen Link?



Ja, siehe die Antwort auf den Kommentar von "Enrico Scharf"
Foto


----------



## sinchilla (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



> Das betrifft aber (fast) alle Pumpen.* Außerdem ist das von BeQuiet kein anerkannter Tauschgrund (nachlesbar in BeQuiets Foren)*



ich wollt gestern noch auf den button zum bestellen der 280er klicken....einfach aus freude an veränderung denn nötig hätte ich sie nicht. zum glück tat ich es nicht...ich liebe mein complete silent pc bis 50°cpu (office und co) ne ratternde pumpe würde mich in den wahnsinn treiben


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Also nichts mit be quiet 

ne Pumpe die Lärm macht


----------



## Chimera (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Manche scheinen echt ein güldenes Händchen bei greif-zu-lärmendem-Zeugs zu haben, denn meine SL läuft nun schon seit Monaten mucksmäschenstill (und dies teilweise 24h durch, sprich also nixi kurze Nutzungszeiti), ebenso meine Asetek von Cryorig. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt, welches von der Norm abweicht... Wär doch was, die Montagsmodelle funzen korrekt und die regulären machen Lärm   Nun, dem Fall hoff ich auch weiterhin auf tolle Montagsmodelle, denn diese lärmenden regulären möcht ich keinesfalls


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Eine AIO wie geschaffen für X299... ...ohne Support für X299. 

Das Ding ist doch quasi 1. Wahl für Skylake-X und Threadripper. Für die Mainstream CPUs braucht man ja sonst keinen 360er Radiator...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine AIO wie geschaffen für X299... ...ohne Support für X299.
> 
> Das Ding ist doch quasi 1. Wahl für Skylake-X und Threadripper. Für die Mainstream CPUs braucht man ja sonst keinen 360er Radiator...



Wieso ohne Support?
Die Bohrungen sind bei X299 Boards sicher nicht anders als bei X99 boards.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ohne Support?
> Die Bohrungen sind bei X299 Boards sicher nicht anders als bei X99 boards.





> Die Silent Loop 360 mm bietet Kompatibilität für die meisten Intel-Sockel ab LGA 775 - Sockel 2066 der neuen X299-Plattform ist nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste enthalten.


----------



## sinchilla (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



> CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: 2011/2011-0/2011-1/2011-3/2066 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 der sockel hat die gleichen maße wie die anderen genannten




> SockelkompatibilitätIntel®: LGA 775 / 1150 / 1151 / 1155 / 1156 / 1366 / 2011(-3) Square ILM / 2066
> AMD™: AM2(+) / AM3(+) / AM4 / FM1 / FM2(+)



quelle: Leiser CPU Kuhler Cooler SILENT LOOP | 280mm von be quiet!


----------



## Reap (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Meine SIlent Loop 280 verrichtet auf dem 7700K ebenfalls sehr gute Arbeit.


----------



## sinchilla (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



> Meine SIlent Loop 240 verrichtet auf dem 7700K ebenfalls sehr gute Arbeit.


 wie lange denn schon? das problem der ratternden pumpen soll ja erst nach einigen wochen bis monaten auftreten


----------



## derheldvomfeld (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Meine 240 läuft ebenfalls auf dem i7 7700k seit drei Monaten ohne irgend welche Geräusche!

Ich habe die Pumpe aber auch von Anfang an an einem 12V Molex-Adapter, denn selbst mein Pumpenheader auf dem Asus-Board läuft nicht sofort mit 12V - und das ist Gift für die Pumpe.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler nicht vergessen, liebe AiO Kiddies


AiO Kiddies? Sonst aber alles gut bei dir?
Die Spannungswandler sind kein Problem, solange im Gehäuse ein gewisser Airflow herrscht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## addicTix (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler nicht vergessen, liebe AiO Kiddies



... sagte er mit 3-way SLI GTX 480


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


>



Die Bohrungen haben sich seit Sockel 2011 nicht geändert, daher passt der.
Ist bei Sockel 11xx auch so. Immer die gleiche Bohrung.


----------



## Reap (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



sinchilla schrieb:


> wie lange denn schon? das problem der ratternden pumpen soll ja erst nach einigen wochen bis monaten auftreten



Seit Mitte März am AIO_PUMP vom Asus Apex Board.

Und es ist die 280, nicht 240.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Auf der Homepage von BeQuiet steht doch entgegengesetzt dem Artikel das 2066 unterstützt wird oder sehe ich das falsch!?


----------



## IP7en (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler nicht vergessen, liebe AiO Kiddies





Wer hier das Kind ist lässt sich allein an der Qualität deines Beitrages erahnen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler nicht vergessen, liebe AiO Kiddies



Sind ja keine X299 Mainboards.


----------



## PanikGOW (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit (ca 2 - 3 Monate) die 280ger  gekauft.  Die Kühlt einen leicht übertakteten  i7 6850k (4,4) auf einen Rampage V E10. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren. Das Teil läuft gut. Kein Klackern oder Klicken alles ruhig. Nichts mit Lärm. Zumindest bis jetzt.


----------



## wdkhifi (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Also ich habe seit einer Woche eine 280 Silent Loop in Betrieb, allerdings gleich die Silent Wings 3 Highspeed draufmontiert. Und ich mache es kurz. Die AiO ist nur geringfügig bis gar nicht kühler als beispielsweise mein NH-D15. Desweiteren zweifele ich bei dem AM4 Kit noch stark an dem Anpressdruck, der meines Erachtens nach nicht ausreichend ist und im großen und ganzen sowieso eine absolute Fuschlösung seitens BeQuiet ist. Da gibt es 4 weiße kleine Billigplastikhülsen, die effektiv nichts anderes machen, als die Montageschraube zuverkürzen bzw den Gewindeweg zu verlängern. Das nächste geile an der Sache ist, dass nicht wie sinnvoll über die Federn das Anziehen der Schrauben begrenzt wird, sondern, dass das Gewinde das Ende markiert. Zieht man es etwas handfest an, drückt man das größere Außengewinde bereits an. Und das alles bei wohlgemerkt billigen Stahlschrauben, was in der Preisklasse ein absolutes No-Go ist. Für Edelstahl reicht es hier bei diesem überteuerten Produkt nicht.

Ich werde die AiO trotzdem drin lassen, denn in mein Phanteks passt sie gut rein und die Backplate meiner 1080TI wird besser vom Luftzug erwischt, da mit dem NH-D15 auf meinen Asus X370Pro die Sache quasi auf en letzten Millimeter gepasst hat. Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich zweifele langsam an die Kompetenz der PCGH-Redaktion. Hier werden Kühlungen empfohlen, präsentiert und Werbung für gemacht, die eindeutig ein Qualitätsproblem aufweisen, anders kann ich mir die ganzen Rückläufer und Beschwerden bezüglich der Pumpe nicht erklären. Und auch das Montagesystem ist ein absoluter Reinfall meines Erachtens nach, denn nach 2-3 Montagen ist der ganze Kram bereits verschlissen. Aber anscheinend zahlt BeQuiet gut für diese Werbung. Und alle anderen, denen an diesem Produkt kein Qualitätsmangel seitens der Montage auffällt, haben keine Erfahrung mit qualitativen und hochwertigen Montagesystemen wie beispielsweise bei Noctua. Ich bin an der Stelle von PCGH und BeQuiet stark enttäuscht.


----------



## Orka45 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

zum Klackern,

ich hab ne Eisbär Pumpe von E-bay, diese Klackert manchmal (abartig laut) und dann geht es wieder weg
Ich bin noch nicht dahinter gekommen wiso sie anfängt zu Klackern
Pumpe läuft fix auf 3000 Umin


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



wdkhifi schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit einer Woche eine 280 Silent Loop in Betrieb, allerdings gleich die Silent Wings 3 Highspeed draufmontiert. Und ich mache es kurz. Die AiO ist nur geringfügig bis gar nicht kühler als beispielsweise mein NH-D15. Desweiteren zweifele ich bei dem AM4 Kit noch stark an dem Anpressdruck, der meines Erachtens nach nicht ausreichend ist und im großen und ganzen sowieso eine absolute Fuschlösung seitens BeQuiet ist. Da gibt es 4 weiße kleine Billigplastikhülsen, die effektiv nichts anderes machen, als die Montageschraube zuverkürzen bzw den Gewindeweg zu verlängern. Das nächste geile an der Sache ist, dass nicht wie sinnvoll über die Federn das Anziehen der Schrauben begrenzt wird, sondern, dass das Gewinde das Ende markiert. Zieht man es etwas handfest an, drückt man das größere Außengewinde bereits an. Und das alles bei wohlgemerkt billigen Stahlschrauben, was in der Preisklasse ein absolutes No-Go ist. Für Edelstahl reicht es hier bei diesem überteuerten Produkt nicht.
> 
> Ich werde die AiO trotzdem drin lassen, denn in mein Phanteks passt sie gut rein und die Backplate meiner 1080TI wird besser vom Luftzug erwischt, da mit dem NH-D15 auf meinen Asus X370Pro die Sache quasi auf en letzten Millimeter gepasst hat. Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich zweifele langsam an die Kompetenz der PCGH-Redaktion. Hier werden Kühlungen empfohlen, präsentiert und Werbung für gemacht, die eindeutig ein Qualitätsproblem aufweisen, anders kann ich mir die ganzen Rückläufer und Beschwerden bezüglich der Pumpe nicht erklären. Und auch das Montagesystem ist ein absoluter Reinfall meines Erachtens nach, denn nach 2-3 Montagen ist der ganze Kram bereits verschlissen. Aber anscheinend zahlt BeQuiet gut für diese Werbung. Und alle anderen, denen an diesem Produkt kein Qualitätsmangel seitens der Montage auffällt, haben keine Erfahrung mit qualitativen und hochwertigen Montagesystemen wie beispielsweise bei Noctua. Ich bin an der Stelle von PCGH und BeQuiet stark enttäuscht.



Wir haben keine Möglichkeit, Serienstreuung zu testen. Meine Testergebnisse beziehen sich auf das in der Redaktion befindlichche Testmuster und bei diesem rattert weder die Pumpe noch zeigen sich nach mehreren Montage Verschleißerscheinungen an den Schrauben. Letzteres gilt auch für rund ein halbes Dutzend weiterer Alphacool- und Alphacool-OEM-Produkte mit identischem Montagematerial, die ich im Laufe der letzten Jahre getestet habe.

Edelstahl kommt übrigens auch bei Noctua nicht zum Einsatz und wäre ungeachtet dessen Geschmacksfrage. Ich bewerte, ob die Halterung ihren Job erfüllt – und das ist bei Be Quiet gegeben, seit der Verfügbarkeit des Nachrüstkits auch für den Sockel AM4. Über die unpassende Schraubenlänge im Auslieferungszustand haben wir übrigens seit dem Ryzen-Launch sowohl online als auch im Print-Heft intensiv berichtet. Wer darüber hinaus einseitige Schuldzuweisungen möchte, ist hier aber fehl am Platze – ohne eindeutige Informationen äußere ich solche nicht und mangelns Kooperation auf Seiten AMDs gibt es in diesem Fall keine eindeutigen Informationen.


----------



## W212_350CDI (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Ich habe mir den 360er Silent Loop gekauft und folgende Mängel.

1.) Wasserverlust an der Schraube (Neu und OVP).
2.) Die "Gewindehülse" der Backplate, die ins MB gesteckt wird (Asus Z370 Hero) lässt sich nicht mehr vom MB lösen, nachdem die AIO einmal montiert war. Selbst der Kundendienst weiss nicht weiter. Die "Gewindehülse" steckt wie ein Dübel fest.

Ich habe nun eine neue bekommen, aber bedenken diese einzubauen...


----------



## Crackpipeboy (20. März 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*



W212_350CDI schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den 360er Silent Loop gekauft und folgende Mängel.
> 
> 1.) Wasserverlust an der Schraube (Neu und OVP).
> 2.) Die "Gewindehülse" der Backplate, die ins MB gesteckt wird (Asus Z370 Hero) lässt sich nicht mehr vom MB lösen, nachdem die AIO einmal montiert war. Selbst der Kundendienst weiss nicht weiter. Die "Gewindehülse" steckt wie ein Dübel fest.
> ...



Ich habe selbiges Problem mit den Gewindehülsen. um die Hülse kommt eigentlich einer Gummiponöpel, welcher nicht dabei war. Bei mir sind 3 von 4 Hülsen gebrochen, und BeQuiet hat mir neue zugesendet nebst Gummiponöpel die vorher nicht dabei waren. Eine Hülse musste ich mit einer Zange entfernen...erst zusammendrücken, dann nochmal von der anderen Seite. Diese ist dann so zerbrochen (das war mein Plan) dass diese dann entnommen werden konnte. Das geht gar nicht. Klackern wie eine Handvoll Walnüsse hatte ich auch. Pumpe nochmals demontieren und 20 bis 30 Sekunden in der Hand vibrierend kreisen lassen, dann hörte es (bis jetzt) auf. Dies wurde mir so von BeQuiet gesagt, welches die korrekte Art und Weise ist. Ich werde berichten wenn es wieder anfängt (erst heute so ausgeführt). Ich habe allerdings gelernt, keine derartige Kühlung mehr von BeQuiet zu kaufen, auch wenn jetzt alles läuft.

@ Hater : gegen PCGH zu haten ist meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn und zeugt von vollkommener Unkenntnis dessen was hier überhaupt passiert. Ich habe gar nicht weiter Lust zu erklären warum ihr falsch liegt...


----------



## Anilman (21. März 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit entkoppelter Pumpe und viel Kupfer*

Ich hatte den 280
und der ging nach wenigen monaten kaputt

beim ausbauen ist mir auch aufgefallen das deutlich weniger Flüssigkeit verfügbar war als vorher 
konnte auch nichts an flüssigkeit irgendwo feststellen.

also lieber custom wasserkühlung

Ich habe auch meine custom wasserkühlung mit schnellkupplungen ausgestattet was zwar etwas kostet dafür aber beim wechsel der hardware alles leichter macht.

optik ist leider nicht toll bei der menge xD


----------

